

Migrating Google Docs to Google Drive - suneliot
http://blog.kloudless.com/2014/05/01/migrating-google-docs-to-google-drive/

======
dudus
From what I understand Kloudless is an API proxy to access several competing
cloud storage platforms. Most of the time will choose one over another, so why
use Kloudless instead of accessing the underlying API directly?

~~~
analogAndroid
That is a correct understanding, what Kloudless does is provide a uniform
interface for 9 different services. So rather than writing the same code
slightly differently and/or having to learn 9 different SDKs and dealing with
these different interfaces and managing the different tokens (some sources use
Oauth1.0a, others OAuth2) you simply tell kloudless which account to access
and after your users authenticate you can access it in the same way no matter
which storage service they choose.

